

`dig Twitter.com mx` - bconway
http://www.mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=mx%3atwitter.com

======
TomNomNom
I must be missing why this is important, shocking, or otherwise news-worthy.

I imagine a lot of companies use Google Apps, regardless of size - it's a
reliable service that requires very little in the way of setup and a lot in
the way of functionality.

If Twitter offered email, documents, calendars or competitors to any of the
other core Google services then I could understand why this might be
interesting. IMO this is no more significant than Twitter using Microsoft (or
Apple) operating systems.

------
seppo0010
So... <http://mail.google.com/a/twitter.com> ?

------
dmooray
This in known since that time when Twitter got hacked.

